# Le nostre soundtrack di giochi/anime/film preferite!



## Hellscream (9 Luglio 2015)

Ho pensato di aprire un topic dedicato alle colonne sonore di queste 3 categorie che spesso sono una parte importantissima di queste opere, per il coinvolgimento che suscitano nei giocatori/spettattori. Quali sono le vostre preferite? Postatele qui!


----------



## Hellscream (9 Luglio 2015)

Inzio io con questo estratto dal gioco The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## diavolo (9 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Snake (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2015)

Anime stupendo, anche la versione giapponese merita.


----------



## pipporo (10 Luglio 2015)

Lineage 2 : Dion theme , Matrix : Navras - Juno Reactor , TES 3 Morrowind : main theme , Star Wars : Duel of the Fates.


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

Assassin's Creed, Skyrim, Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments e Mass Effect soprattutto a mani basse. Ma anche quella dell'ultimo Tomb Raider. V For Vendetta, Batman The Dark Knight, Scarface... Ce ne sono troppe e dunque non sovvengono mai al momento opportuno


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi, non scherziamo proprio:






Brividi.

OST completa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sgWbtU8oqE


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Luglio 2015)

NEssuna colonna sonora al mondo di nessun gioco potrà mai emozionarmi quanto questa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Luglio 2015)

Capolavoro!!! Ma anche altre, specie quelle dei primi Tomb Raider.


----------



## Tobi (10 Luglio 2015)

Sephiroth Theme. Brividi


----------



## diavolo (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)

Videogiochi...
Troppe, dovrei praticamente postare mille pagine di soundtrack... provo a farmi spazio tra la memoria e posto quelle che più mi sono rimaste impresse dopo più di 25 anni da videogiocatore... ma quante ne dimentico!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2015)

A livello di anime questa è una delle mie preferite in assoluto:


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A livello di anime questa è una delle mie preferite in assoluto:




Ti metto la versione cantata dalla sigla originale JAP.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IkvAb6THQY



Cosa mi hai fatto venire in mente....


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Luglio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



Hai vinto tutto amico!Che razza di serie strepitosa non è The Shield?In assoluto la mia serie tv preferita insieme ai Soprano.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2015)

Non poteva mancare


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2015)




----------



## mr.wolf (11 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2015)




----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Luglio 2015)

Assolutamente Requiem for a Tower del film Requiem for a Dream

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCtC-PO8Xfk


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Luglio 2015)

un pò di Hip Hop


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2015)




----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2015)

Dal film Killing Season


----------



## Liuke (12 Luglio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Final Fantasy X OST : To Zanarkand


Partendo dal presupposto che mi hai appena fatto comprare la remastered hd per ps4...oltre ad averla gia per ps3 lol. come non postare anche questa


----------



## Hellscream (12 Luglio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che mi hai appena fatto comprare la remastered hd per ps4...oltre ad averla gia per ps3 lol. come non postare anche questa



O questa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2015)




----------



## pennyhill (15 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2015)

Assolutamente troppe impossibile fare un elenco, se poi ci mettiamo film e telefilm sono davvero infinite, cito solo la soundtrack di Final Fantasy 7, immensa.

Ma dovrei citare praticamente 3/4 delle cose che ho visto e/o giocato lol.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Luglio 2015)




----------



## DannySa (17 Luglio 2015)

Si sente nei titoli di coda di un COD di qualche anno fa, non ricordo quale però


----------



## Hellscream (19 Luglio 2015)




----------



## mr.wolf (19 Luglio 2015)




----------



## diavolo (19 Luglio 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (20 Luglio 2015)

Non sarebbe soundtrack però...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe soundtrack però...



Come fare una figura di m a livello mondiale


----------



## Hellscream (20 Luglio 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Come fare una figura di m a livello mondiale



Non linciarmi ma a me non dispiace.

Nel senso, magari non è un granchè eh però pure quelle vecchie di Lupin mettendo da parte la nostalgia non sono un granchè.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non linciarmi ma a me non dispiace.
> 
> Nel senso, magari non è un granchè eh però pure quelle vecchie di Lupin mettendo da parte la nostalgia non sono un granchè.



Si ma MORENO non si può sentire dai, è un insulto... la base sarà pure orecchiabile, ma quello rovina tutto...


----------



## DannySa (21 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (22 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe soundtrack però...


Che schifo, che schifo!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2015)

.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/FamXYEaFF7w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## PoloNegativo (26 Agosto 2015)




----------



## PoloNegativo (26 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (1 Settembre 2015)

Che botta...


----------



## Hellscream (5 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (6 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Settembre 2015)

Trono di Spade, I Lannister!


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Settembre 2015)

apprezzo tantissimo anche la versione strumentale


----------



## BB7 (6 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che botta...


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


>



Versione bellissima, ma quella di AC l'ho vissuta con un altro trasporto, dato il contesto


----------



## alcyppa (7 Settembre 2015)

Ho visto che è già stata postata roba dai Metal Gear, ma questa non può mancare:


----------



## Hellscream (14 Settembre 2015)

Che FILMONE


----------



## Hellscream (16 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (30 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2015)

Magari è già stata postata non so.

Comunque un classico, cowboy bebop. Tutte le musiche della serie tra l'altro sono di ottimo livello


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (7 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (11 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (6 Settembre 2016)




----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


>



Mamma mia che ricordi.... bellissima anche quella di mgs 3, mentre per gli anime dico Lilium di elfen lied, la ending di hellsing (shine), entrambe quelle di berserk, basilisk, attack on titan. Se me ne vengono in mente altre le aggiungo xD


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Eyes on me di final fantasy 8 T_T


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Eyes on me di final fantasy 8 T_T



Da oggi ti stimo di più


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Da oggi ti stimo di più



la cosa è reciproca  solo i fanatici della saga la conoscono


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Basilisk opening


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Berserk opening 1997


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Berserk ending 1997


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Elfen Lied opening


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Shingeki no Kyojin opening 1


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION]

Eyes on me - Final Fantasy VIII






non ce la faccio... troppi ricordi


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> la cosa è reciproca  solo i fanatici della saga la conoscono



Quella canzone in questa scena


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

e visto che siamo in tema vogliamo parlare di questa? 

Final Fantasy X - Suteki Da Ne






ho 32 anni, sarà stata la sceneggiatura di sto capitolo in particolare... ma porca trota ancora mi si gonfiano gli occhi quando ci rigioco


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quella canzone in questa scena



mamma mia mi fa venire i brividi fino alle caviglie


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

qua si emozioneranno anche i più "vecchi" 

Hokuto no Ken - Opening Italiana


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] piango


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] piango



con questa mi hai steso  

quando si riposa sulle rotaie e le parla..... no, non ce la faccio


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

i Final Fantasy dal 7 al 10 (gli unici a cui ho giocato) hanno sceneggiature che Hollywood se le sogna


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> con questa mi hai steso
> 
> quando si riposa sulle rotaie e le parla..... no, non ce la faccio



E poi questa... che scena bellissima *__*


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E poi questa... che scena bellissima *__*



finalmente direi, era ora che si desse na svegliata  
cmq ripeto, sceneggiature da oscar, quando si impongono di farti emozionare ci riescono in pieno, e certe scene non te le scordi più


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> i Final Fantasy dal 7 al 10 (gli unici a cui ho giocato) hanno sceneggiature che Hollywood se le sogna



Quoto assolutamente, sono più che semplici giochi, sono ""esperienze"" che arriscono la persona, assurdo per quanto possa sembrare. Il migliore per me resta il 10, e questa particolarmente credo sia una cosa non più raggiungibile da nessun gioco, semplicemente la perfezione (anche se ci ho messo anni a capire come stavano effettivamente le cose e che Tidus non fosse mai esistito)


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quoto assolutamente, sono più che semplici giochi, sono ""esperienze"" che arriscono la persona, assurdo per quanto possa sembrare. Il migliore per me resta il 10, e questa particolarmente credo sia una cosa non più raggiungibile da nessun gioco, semplicemente la perfezione (anche se ci ho messo anni a capire come stavano effettivamente le cose e che Tidus non fosse mai esistito)



te la stavo per proporre io sta scena qua... la prima volta al "Yuna i have to go" e lei che scuote la testa son partito come una fontana


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] ovviamente spero che tu abbia giocato anche con l'X-2, nulla a che vedere con l'X sia come gameplay che altro, ma la storia prosegue....


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> te la stavo per proporre io sta scena qua... la prima volta al "Yuna i have to go" e lei che scuote la testa son partito come una fontana



Anche se dobbiamo dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare, nella versione giapponese Yuna non dice "Ti amo" ma "Grazie"


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anche se dobbiamo dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare, nella versione Yuna non dice "Ti amo" ma "Grazie"



questo non lo sapevo, ma poco cambia... per me dice "ti amo" e basta


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] ovviamente spero che tu abbia giocato anche con l'X-2, nulla a che vedere con l'X sia come gameplay che altro, ma la storia prosegue....



Io ho giocato a tutti i Final Fantasy dal 7 al Lightning Returns.. dal 7 al 10 sono uno più capolavoro dell'altro, poi il gioco è cambiato, è diventato diverso (com'è normale che sia secondo me, non possono fare sempre la stessa cosa, il tempo passa, non possono proporre per 15 anni lo stesso gioco), e devo dire che sia il 12 che il 13 che il 13-2 mi sono piaciuti, non ai livelli dei predecessori ovviamente. Il 10-2 invece secondo me subisce TROPPO il peso del 10... personalmente quando lo giocai la prima volta e vidi quella specie di concerto, il primo pensiero che ebbi fu di fare tiro al piattello con il dvd...


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> questo non lo sapevo, ma poco cambia... per me dice "ti amo" e basta



Anche questa qua... parliamone "eeeh ma sono solo giochi"


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ho giocato a tutti i Final Fantasy dal 7 al Lightning Returns.. dal 7 al 10 sono uno più capolavoro dell'altro, poi il gioco è cambiato, è diventato diverso (com'è normale che sia secondo me, non possono fare sempre la stessa cosa, il tempo passa, non possono proporre per 15 anni lo stesso gioco), e devo dire che sia il 12 che il 13 che il 13-2 mi sono piaciuti, non ai livelli dei predecessori ovviamente. Il 10-2 invece secondo me subisce TROPPO il peso del 10... personalmente quando lo giocai la prima volta e vidi quella specie di concerto, il primo pensiero che ebbi fu di fare tiro al piattello con il dvd...



stesso istinto che ho avuto io, però desideravo troppo concludere la storia. Il 12 e il 13 non li ho mai provati, più che altro perchè (mi dicono) sia cambiato proprio tutto e che siano stati tolti i "segreti" e le missioni secondarie che contraddistinguono i precedenti FF


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anche questa qua... parliamone "eeeh ma sono solo giochi"



mamma mia è vero, quando Tidus sbrocca contro gli altri e si impone di salvare Yuna... giochi un par de palle, questi sono capolavori


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> stesso istinto che ho avuto io, però desideravo troppo concludere la storia. Il 12 e il 13 non li ho mai provati, più che altro perchè (mi dicono) sia cambiato proprio tutto e che siano stati tolti i "segreti" e le missioni secondarie che contraddistinguono i precedenti FF



Il 13 ed i successivi si, sono molto diversi, il 12 invece secondo me dovresti provarlo. E' letteralmente ENORME, forse il più "grosso" che abbia mai giocato, ci sono un sacco di cose da fare, l'unica cosa che paga secondo me, è il protagonista privo di carisma.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il 13 ed i successivi si, sono molto diversi, il 12 invece secondo me dovresti provarlo. E' letteralmente ENORME, forse il più "grosso" che abbia mai giocato, ci sono un sacco di cose da fare, l'unica cosa che paga secondo me, è il protagonista privo di carisma.



grazie del consiglio, lo proverò, adoro tutte le sottomissioni, d'altra parte gli avversari più forti son sempre nascosti


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (28 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (10 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Raryof (24 Aprile 2017)

La mia preferita, tanto triste quanto bella.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2017)

Che scena, che scena...


----------



## diavolo (6 Giugno 2017)




----------



## ralf (6 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2017)




----------



## ralf (22 Giugno 2017)

L'anime è un capolavoro.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2017)




----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2017)

a me è rimasta impressa la colonna sonora di Metin 2...al gioco ho giocato pochissimo ma la canzone mi piaceva un sacco


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Eziomare (5 Luglio 2017)

Questa rivisitazione e' stupenda, come del resto il videogame.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Agosto 2017)

Una parte di me vivrà per sempre in quelle musiche e in quei 4 CD...


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una parte di me vivrà per sempre in quelle musiche e in quei 4 CD...



. . . quando va a riprendere Rinoa.... Non ce la faccio... troppi ricordi... non ce la faccio


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] ti piazzo il carico da 90






mannaggia a me, ho la pelle d'oca pure ai talloni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2017)

PArlando di giochi più recenti e provando ad essere meno banale citando giochi classici, c'è una soundtrack che mi piace un sacco e che uso sempre quando gioco a Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2:


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2017)

E questo è invece un video che mi fa ritornare in mente l'infanzia, quando vedevo mio fratello maggiore giocare a Fifa World Cup 98 quando avevo circa 8 anni.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> @<a href="http://www.milanworld.net/members/hellscream-24.html" target="_blank">Hellscream</a> ti piazzo il carico da 90
> 
> mannaggia a me, ho la pelle d'oca pure ai talloni



Eh, se tu mi provochi...


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eh, se tu mi provochi...



Dio mio... lei più morta che viva e lui che le parla come se nulla fosse... Che cosa sono i Final fantasy... ho 33 anni, e non mi vergogno a dire che se ci giocassi oggi piangerei come una fontana come la prima volta


----------



## Hellscream (6 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Dio mio... lei più morta che viva e lui che le parla come se nulla fosse... Che cosa sono i Final fantasy... ho 33 anni, e non mi vergogno a dire che se ci giocassi oggi piangerei come una fontana come la prima volta



Quoto! Anche se a livello di trip mentale il 10 secondo me non lo passa nessuno.. sfido chiunque ad aver capito fino in fondo la storia la prima volta che ci ha giocato.. io ci sono arrivato dopo ANNI.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quoto! Anche se a livello di trip mentale il 10 secondo me non lo passa nessuno.. sfido chiunque ad aver capito fino in fondo la storia la prima volta che ci ha giocato.. io ci sono arrivato dopo ANNI.



Ho dovuto finirlo 2-3 volte anch'io per capirlo. La prima volta le emozioni sono talmente tante che è impossibile concentrarsi sul finale, solo poi inizi a cercare un senso in tutto ciò


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2017)

A:"In winter we must protect oursalves. Look one after another."

S: "Father. When the snow falls, and the white wind blows, the lone wolf dies, but the pack survives..."

A: "I miss him.."

S: "Me too..."


----------



## Mika (29 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una parte di me vivrà per sempre in quelle musiche e in quei 4 CD...



Ore e ora di gioco con la vecchia PS, emozioni uniche nel FF più bello di tutti. Musiche epiche, ho la colonna sonora e la sento ancora e a volte riprendo quei 4 CD...


----------



## Hellscream (6 Settembre 2017)




----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Questo e il mio preferito , Witcher 3 soundtrack


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Ennio Morricone-Poverty "Once upon a time in America" soundtrack


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2017)

<3


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2017)

10 anni fa usciva in Italia un film d'animazione giapponese rivoluzionario: "Paprika, sognando un sogno". L'autore Satoshi Son, purtroppo morì prematuramente nel 2010. "Inception" di Christopher Nolan ha preso chiaramente spunto dal visionario film nipponico.

"PARADE"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2017)

E quest'altra mi è rimasta impressa fin dai tempi dell'espansione Wrath of the Lich King, quando avevo tempo di stare dietro ai MMORPG (World of Warcraft nello specifico). Sta soundtrack mi ricorda quando andavo in giro a Icecrown a farmare la Saronite durante la pausa studio nel periodo del liceo, bei tempi xD


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E quest'altra mi è rimasta impressa fin dai tempi dell'espansione Wrath of the Lich King, quando avevo tempo di stare dietro ai MMORPG (World of Warcraft nello specifico). Sta soundtrack mi ricorda quando andavo in giro a Icecrown a farmare la Saronite durante la pausa studio nel periodo del liceo, bei tempi xD



Ricordo bene quei tempi anche io  Ormai però wow è un gioco lontano da me, non ho più ne il tempo, nè la voglia di stargli dietro, anche se seguo sempre la storia  in compenso bazzico su Hearthstone però


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ricordo bene quei tempi anche io  Ormai però wow è un gioco lontano da me, non ho più ne il tempo, nè la voglia di stargli dietro, anche se seguo sempre la storia  in compenso bazzico su Hearthstone però



Si anche io ho smesso da un po', anche se forse ritornerò per provare il server classic che hanno annunciato durante il Blizzcon di pochi giorni fa. Conoscendo la Blizzard penso che sto server aprirà fra minimo un paio d'anni.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si anche io ho smesso da un po', anche se forse ritornerò per provare il server classic che hanno annunciato durante il Blizzcon di pochi giorni fa. Conoscendo la Blizzard penso che sto server aprirà fra minimo un paio d'anni.



Lo penso anche io! Fra tutte le robe che hanno da fare, chissà quando aprirà davvero...

P.S. Vedere Anduin adulto nel cinematic dell'ultima espansione mi ha fatto sentire vecchio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Novembre 2017)

Opening dell'anime Kiseijuu, che sto guardando da qualche giorno.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Luglio 2018)

"Look around, Ted. You're all alone."


----------



## Pit96 (23 Maggio 2020)

Shinzou wo Sasageyo - L'attacco dei giganti






Questo anime è stupendo, opening incluse

[MENTION=2803]Pit96[/MENTION] per questa volta ho messo io a posto il video, mi raccomando niente link diretti. C'è il ban per queste cose.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2020)

just a day, feeder, gran turismo 3


----------



## Hellscream (23 Maggio 2020)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Maggio 2020)




----------



## sipno (24 Maggio 2020)

<iframe width="630" height="400" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/cGufy1PAeTU" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;rQcAN0RiueA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQcAN0RiueA&ab_channel=FlashMusic[/video]

Visto ieri per l'ennesima volta su tv8. Un film che ricorderò a memoria per tutta la vita


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;WxkLuCE7QXQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxkLuCE7QXQ[/video]


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;pAcfYGkg56Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAcfYGkg56Q[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;QqpKHoNCB1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqpKHoNCB1U[/video]


----------



## Hellscream (30 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;7Tsbrd3e3YI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Tsbrd3e3YI&ab_channel=Ru%27sPianoRu%E5%91%B3%E6%98%A5%E6%8D%B2Ru%27sPia noRu%E5%91%B3%E6%98%A5%E6%8D%B2[/video]


----------



## gabri65 (30 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;fvuuAUJ2x6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvuuAUJ2x6I[/video]


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;7Fc-TvPjp_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fc-TvPjp_Q[/video]


----------



## Pit96 (5 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;vMboypSkj3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMboypSkj3c[/video]


----------



## Hellscream (23 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;uEyVMvdMMr8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEyVMvdMMr8&ab_channel=TobySaunders[/video]

Cosa vedono i miei occhi


----------



## Hellscream (4 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2022)

"This time, i'll never let you go..."

Pensando ad oggi....


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)

Se mi avessero detto che il remake avrebbe addirittura migliorato la colonna sonora dell'originale non ci avrei MAI creduto. E invece...


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

Episodio clamoroso


----------



## Hellscream (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Finito


----------



## Hellscream (1 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finito


Piaciuto? Ho sentito pareri discordanti soprattutto sul finale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Piaciuto? Ho sentito pareri discordanti soprattutto sul finale



Il gioco è clamoroso, non si contano i momenti epici e indimenticabili. Ed è enorme, pieno di contenuti, missioni facoltative, personaggi indimenticabili, grande varietà di boss e nemici, tutto di qualità assoluta. Per me sbriciola il GOW 2018 sotto ogni punto di vista.

Ma il finale è effettivamente così così, si poteva fare di più visto come hanno caricato per più di 50 ore le aspettative.

La storia si perde sul più bello, un po' per scelte narrative troppo buoniste (ok la svolta di Kratos, ma qui si esagera), un po' perché quell' "evento fine di mondo" necessitava assolutamente un sequel tutto per sé. Per esempio c'è una cosa che doveva spaccare le mascelle ma che resta solo un elemento passivo nello skybox, questo mi ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca.
Anche ciò che non è perfetto comunque non è da buttare, e il bilancio totale resta nettamente positivo, un gioco mastodontico ed esaltante.


----------

